# Sporadische Hänger im Netzwerk



## Robert Steichele (3. Januar 2005)

Ich habe bei einem Kunden das Problem, dass im Netzwerk (Windows 2003-Server mit XP-Clients) Aktionen im Netzwerk teilweise sehr lange dauern, bzw. mit einem Timeout abbrechen. Das betrifft z.B. An-/Abmeldungen, Dokumente (die im Netz liegen) öffnen, Word starten (normal.dot liegt im Netz) ...
Beim Anmelden kommt dann sporadisch die Meldung, das Profil konnte im Netzwerk nicht lokalisiert werden, wie wenn der Server nicht gefunden wird. Die Anmeldung klappt dann aber trotzdem. Manchmal läuft auch alles problemlos. Das ganze ist sehr sporadisch.
Alle Clients (23 Stk.) haben diese Probleme.
Am Server lässt sich kein Fehler feststellen und Pings von den Clients laufen problemlos.

Jemand eine Ahnung, wo ich ansetzen könnte?


----------



## Sinac (3. Januar 2005)

Steht was im Ereignissprotokoll? Habt ihr ADS eingerichtet? Eventuell mit dem DNS was durcheinander?


----------



## spirit (3. Januar 2005)

Hallo

Was für aktive Komponenten hast du dazwischen. Benutzt du Switche oder hast du nur Hubis?


----------



## Robert Steichele (3. Januar 2005)

Das Ereignisprotokoll ist völlig in Ordnung, ADS ist eingerichtet und läuft problemlos, DNS-Fehler konnte ich auch noch keine feststellen. Laut Taskmanager ist auch der Server nicht soweit ausgelastet, dass es Performanceprobleme geben könnte.
Es gibt zwei Switche von HP, die auch keinerlei Fehler aufzeigen. Ich könnte jetzt noch versuchen, alle Rechner auf einen der Switche zu hängen und dann (wenn der Fehler immer noch auftritt) auf den anderen. Glaube aber nicht, dass es was bringt.


----------



## amw (5. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

wenn dieses Problem auftritt, versuchen sich mehrere User gleichzeitig anzumelden ?
Wenn ja, dann kann es sein das der Server nur eine max. Anzahl gleichzeitiger Anmeldungen zulässt. Ist der DHCP Server korrekt konfiguriert ? Dauert das Problem längere Zeit an? 
Wenn ja, dann am besten mal einen SNIFFER reinhängen und schauen, wohin die Pakete gehen usw.
Ansonsten nach Möglichkeit überhaupt mal einen SNIFFER (z.. Ethereal) reinhängen und schauen was so an Traffic los ist. Kann auch sein, dass eine NIC defekt ist und unnötig broadcasted.

Hoffe es war etwas hilfreiches dabei 

Gruß
AMW


----------

